# Let's see your World Timers and GMT watches.



## kc1001

I hope to travel one day, and would like to see if any of you true die hard collectors have any watches that feature either a world timer feature or a simple gmt feature. I own these two for now, Sadly their quartz wish they were automatics but for now they'll do.:-!;-)


----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL

:-!


----------



## Craig M

not the most glamorous you'll ever see, but it gets the job done!


----------



## teeskwared

Admittedly I wasn't a fan of GMTs until I got this:


----------



## BR549




----------



## Henry T




----------



## Mercuttio

BR549 said:


>


I just got my 2234.5 this morning, and I instantly put it on exactly the same band... though my NATO is a little more brown than olive.

Fantastic watch! So easy to adjust and set, it just makes sense.


----------



## aai

tissot navigator 1994


----------



## Mike69




----------



## Henry T




----------



## mikeynd




----------



## MINIDriver

Seiko Flightmaster SNJ017:










Citizen Nighthawk BJ7000-52E:


----------



## whifferdill

Henry T said:


>


Sweet!|>


----------



## Pete J

Man, I love this threads:-!:-!, all your GMT & 24 hrs watches are great! I just realized that actually I really like the GMT & 24hrs dials ..

here's mine



















Cheers
Pete J


----------



## Tristan17

here is my anonimo zulu time


----------



## Denke27

Here's mine, a Glycine Airman SST 06. (three time zones):










I love it! :-!

Cheers,

/edw


----------



## 00Photo




----------



## Bassplayer

And mine...










The only problem is I need my glasses on to read the LCD displays. They're tiny!


----------



## BenL




----------



## montrealer

Here are mine

Glycine Airman MLV








night shot...








and the LM-2 GMT


----------



## TZAG

On the beach... 
wearing the world's biggest rocket ;-)



















Myrtos beach in Kefallonia island. One of the most beautiful in the world.


----------



## whifferdill

The Glycine Airman Special II:










And picking it up tomorrow after having AR applied to the inside surface of the crystal.


----------



## Bleh

Here's my two.

Alpha GMT:










And a WWII Hamilton 24 hour pilots pocketwatch 

















OH! and if we're counting quartz:


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------

